# Sig please?



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok so I would like a Diego Sanchez sig.

Any pictures, colors, or text that you would like! I will give 5k credits, not that it is much to most people here but I don't have much...Also +rep!

Can't wait to see what to see what you guys come up with! :thumb02:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

If you want it, it's free.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats good man. I was kinda looking for a picture of him fighting or a picture like the one in my sig now in the sig somewhere. I could have sworn that I typed that! It's a solid sig though. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

One I had lying around, just added your name. Free if you want it.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Threw this together...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is one i have done a while back..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok some really nice work! :thumb02:

I am going to keep it going until the end of the day and then I will pick one tonight. Everyone has done great work so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Threw this together...


See my PM about my avatar! I want to keep this one with the change that I mentioned.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

It's tough to do without having the original stock used for your avy... the original blue tint makes it turn purple if i overlay too much red... but this is what I could do...

(if you can get the original avy without the blue cover layer, I could do a better job for you)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont overlay re adjust the hue and saturation and the brightness contrast.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You can try what toxic said if you want. I asked Wiggy for the original if he had it still. Just waiting for a response.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


>


Good stuff man! I'll tell CC! Thanks! :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good stuff man! I'll tell CC! Thanks! :thumb02:


Cool, cool.

I'll make sure to send Toxic some reps for the quick tip. Worked like a charm...


----------

